# three abby guinea pigs need new home



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi i have three abbey guinea pig sisters who need a new home. I got them two years ago from a rescue but my life is different and they do not get the attention that they deserve. 

they currently live outdoors in a shed and are used to being together. 

please pm me if you are interested or require any more information.


thanks for reading

karen


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

How much handling have they had? What is their temperment like? I'm not interested as I'm nowhere near you but these are questions potential adopters will want to know.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

You can handle them for health checks but they dont seem to like cuddles though but i suppose that could change if you handled them a lot. They have been with other pigs before.

have pictures i could email just havent managed to put them on here yet


----------

